# Dora - Delivered - new pic of Nova pg 12



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 131 -

Dora is doing well, udder has slightly grown from pics taken 48 hours ago, not to much, but enough to make her longer nipple change a bit on direction just a hair - but could be the pic - who knows.

She is starting to get a bit spine-ier. Still thinking only a single it that deep body of hers. Kind of hoping for a buckling (I know that sounds funny!)

I will post every day about her or every other day so that we can keep a log of kidding (ok - I just want to have some fun :wink: )

Here are her pics.





































Oh and Blingz and Abba cleaning up the grain she spilt!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 19 day countdown*

 Wishing for a :boy: for you. lol


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 19 day countdown*

I can't wait to see what she has! :leap: Sending :boy: vibes your way!! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 19 day countdown*

I know you all think that I am nuts wanting some boys.

I have a paid reservation for 3 wethers, another reservation from a church camp that wants at least 2 up to 4 wethers, a lady who just contacted me wanting 3 meat wethers for 4h, and then the lady I got Dora from may need a meat wether......

WOW - I could have every boy sold already.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 19 day countdown*

He he....never thot I'd be sending buckling vibes!! But here goes....Dora's gonna give you :boy: :boy: on day 152!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 19 day countdown*

Ok Liz, I am happy about the twin bucklings - but not sure why you would punish me by saying 152...... :ROFL:

Last year she had a single 12# doeling on 147


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 18 day countdown*

Day 134 -

AM -

She is becoming a royal .........

She is getting grumpy and pushy, so the end is in sight. She is standing back during feeding and them ramming her way in when she figures out I am not going to "bring her out" to eat.

Udder did not look like it changed much, but I am hoping to take some more pictures this weekend to look for changes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 16 day countdown*

well lets hope she goes in like 10 days or so. Make life easier on you :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 16 day countdown*

Day 136 -

Looks like she is starting to drop a bit - not so excited about food anymore - but eating - just not as pushy. Her udder seems like it is evening out a bit, but I will put her on the stand to take pics probobly tonight just to make sure.

I am getting baby fever - and oddly enough - milking fever! I want fresh milk again so bad. I keep forgetting to pull milk out of the freezer when I use up a small one and so it would be nice to just be able to go out "and grab some" lol!

I must say though - Snow is on 112 and she is starting the cutest little udder! She has a softball size udder going on and when you touch it, she just spreads them legs out to be milked - oh how I love that! I also felt a kid the other night so I am super excited - and it MOVED!!! Live babies of Joes!! Woo HOO!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

I am so in milk fever too! I love to eat cereal and cows milk doenst always settle right with me.

i am excited for you....cant wait to see what they both have


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

This is exciting!!!! And I DO GET FRESH MILK DAILY!!! :greengrin:

Boots is still going strong after a year. This is going to have me nutso waiting on your babies as well as mine :hair:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

kelebek how many do you think she will have? She seems to be carrying low.Heres hoping for :boy: when you get a chance I would love to see more pics.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

woo-hoo  babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

I honestly think that she only has a single in there agian.... but I could be mistaken. She is carrying super low, but is very very deep and wide, however the wide load sign is fixing to come out after I saw her run out of the covered area this morning - she was almost as wide as thick!

I will get some more pics tonight.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

:boy: :boy: :slapfloor:

He he he


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

when am I supposed to shave her udder? I can never remember and I have never done it before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

I don't do my girls til they are around 140.....and not to close to the skin....still a bit cold here for that.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*



kelebek said:


> when am I supposed to shave her udder? I can never remember and I have never done it before.


When you want her to go into labor. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 14 day countdown*

New pics are here. These are at Day 136 PM It is really hard to see how much she has sunken because it was at night and she is black - but if you look at the last pics when she was out with everyone eating you can see she is starting.....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 13 day countdown*

It looks like she has sunk down in the hips alot, and her udder is starting to fill up more :leap: I think she has atleast twins in there for ya :wink: I really can't wait to see what she has :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 13 day countdown*

I forgot to add - this girl has NEVER kidded with me before. I got her "in milk" last July from a friend. So I don't know what is normal and what is not for her


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 13 day countdown*

well I would say atleast twins... but she is definitely long enough to have triplets stashed away in there :wink:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dora - 13 day countdown*

She is sure dropping off on her top line and sinking in I cant wait to she how many she will have.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 13 day countdown*

13 day PM -

She is doing well. Was laying down in her usual spot, didn't want to get up at first - just layed there talking to me - of course until I brought the feed barrow! Then she was up in my face. But funny enough, she didn't go straight to eating. She just followed me around talking.

No real change in udder since last night, still getting larger each day!

So - if she has twins - I will be completely shocked! I really think trips are out of the question as she is not "full" of baby parts everywhere. She actually feels a bit hallow - so we will see how it goes!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 13 day countdown*

12 day countdown AM -

Doing well - not as rambunctious as normal - but no real changes either. She did want to come out - but she gets into my grain cans. She has figured out how to get the lids off - little booger.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 12 day countdown*

I say she has twins in there. Just carrying low. She is very deep bodied.

Udder looks to have filled more -- I think it will be lopsided but could fill in both sides


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 12 day countdown*

She's looking good! Babies soon. :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 12 day countdown*

I say twins too...certainly deep enough! She is really "sinking" in...I hope she doesn't wait til 152...I wanna see those boys!

Her udder should fill on both sides...maybe not perfectly even but close....and it will continue to fill as she gets further into producing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 12 day countdown*

11 day AM update -

Last night I had the best night with Dora.

I was out feeding and wanted to bring her out to give her her grain, vitamin, and some yogurt (had some extra - why let it go to waste :wink: ) Anyway, as I was bringing her out, my grandmother called (the one that had the picture with the baby goat that I posted some time ago). Anyway, she called to say thank you, as I had some stationary made for her with that picture on it for Valentine's Day. She asked what I was up to and I told her I was bringing momma out to work with her and check her out.

As I was talking to grammy and Dora was in the milk stand, I stood behind Dora, and next thing I knew, I had my head laying on her back. I was telling grammy that I could hear the anmiotic fluid and the ruman sounds and I was feeling the kid/s moving so much. It/they were kicking my hands. I would poke in, it/they would poke back. Either that is one HUGE kid or there are twins.

It felt like the kid/s were trying to line up. I could feel a body moving up by her tail head and ruman area... so who knows!

Just had to share - it was so sureal and calming -


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 12 day countdown*

AAAWWWWW..... how sweet! :hug: It is always nice to feel the babies move!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 11 day countdown*

awe I love that. I know what you mean about the calming part.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 11 day countdown*

Tonight Dora is doing better then I - (my jaw is killing me and I am about in tears - pain pills have not helped at all - and neither has a giant beer!). Anyway, I let her out while I fed. She has dropped more, and there might just be two in there or that kid was doing summersaults like you wouldn't believe just to throw me off.

However - guess what her new favorite think is - that I have NEVER seen her do to the other goats -

SHE IS BITING THEM! I caught her trying to bite Blingz when she thought Blingz was going to get in her grain.

Little booger!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 140*

No real change in udder development that I can see. I will try to take some pictures of her tomorrow.

This morning I took a picture of her looking at me and you could see how low she is, however, I left the cord at work to upload the picture.

More to come tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 10 day countdown*

oh bummers was hoping for pictures -- thats ok can see them tomorrow :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 10 day countdown*

Here is Tubba on Day 140 AM that I promised....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

This morning nothing really new - she was herself and going to the food.

She could actually be on day 141 or 146 as she did do a 5 day heat - so I am going with the second date. I am going to take new pics today of her on the milkstand for comparison of the pics from last Saturday.

Unfortunately, I don't remember much of feeding this morning as I was still half asleep. I know that I saw her - but didn't pay attention - sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

been there done that on the half asleep feeding!

She is such a wide girl in that picture :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

She just has to have :boy: :boy: in there!!!

The biting thing is something I noticed Binky doing last year when she was a month from kidding....and even worse when her girls were on the ground, I don't know if it's a defense action or what but she would grab anothergoat by the tail or the ear.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

She was in the milkstand when she did it and Blingz was below the grain feeder "cleaning up" the crumbs that Dora spilt. Usually she would head butt her as much as she could from the stand, but this time she was biting anypart of Blingz she could get ahold off.

I will proboboly take pics tonight.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

Day 141 - PICTURE TIME!!!!!!!!!! :leap:

udder day 131










Udder day 141 Cant tell if there is much change cause I just realized her legs are together.










Here are her side pictures from day 141!!





































She is doing well - eating and talking to me alot. I know it would be a little early, but I really wish that she would have them either this weekend or next so that I could be home with her. Wednesday morning I could stay home for a few hours, but the other days, I would really Not like to miss work.... :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

udder looks more swollen near the teat. The hair is looking "farther apart"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*

I am going to shave her this weekend - I have never shaved an udder before and not sure if she has ever had it done - so this might be funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 142 new pics added*



> my jaw is killing me and I am about in tears - pain pills have not helped at all - and neither has a giant beer!).


I am sorry ...Allison that you are hurting....hope things get better for you soon...... ray: 

you have some pretty goats there..... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 141*



kelebek said:


> I am going to shave her this weekend - I have never shaved an udder before and not sure if she has ever had it done - so this might be funny!


might do some dancing at first - but she should settle down - give her treats and grain to keep her occupied


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 142 new pics added*

:thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 142 new pics added*

I'm getting antzy about doing udder! I'm jealous that you are doing Dora's now!!! I have to wait another week! lol

She'll dance around but please make sure she doesn't decide to kick out...a hoof in the mouth at this point would not be a good thing for you at all :hug:

Still say theres :boy: :boy: in there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 142 new pics added*

Got her shaved! She actually NEVER gave me a hint of problems - I was shocked. I think I was shaking more then she was! LOL!

Anyway - here she is - Day 144 - so lets hopefully watch this udder grow and grow fast! I can not feel any ligs at all unless they are so deep I can't reach. Udder still needs to fill. Can wrap my fingers almost completely around her tail head. She has a little bit of loose stool (could see on her tail) - but is happy and baby/ies are kicking.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

Oooo udder is looking better! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

nice shave job! Good girl Dora


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

Oh and i've found that if you trim their tail very short and shave up over where their ligs are then they stay a lot cleaner. Can't swish the blood and stuff over their back end quite as good and it cleans up easier. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

I will try to get that done - thanks - I just noticed that on your Dorcas. Not to sure how happy she would be if I put her back up there tonight - LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

He he, yeah. I don't think she would appreciate another trip on the milking stand.

At least she stood for you. Dorcas screamed, hollered and kicked like I was killing her. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

I'm so happy to hear that she was good for you! Udder is showing very well now, better to moniter her filling it. :boy: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

Is it to late to change my order???? I would now like :girl: :boy: I would have them both sold!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

its to late once they conceive :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

I can't believe you got her shaved with as bad as you were feeling earlier :shocked: you crazy girl! :hug:

I am glad she stood still for you! Her udder does look to be evening out! I can't wait to see how she keeps filling out and I am SSSSOOOOO.......... looking forward to seeing those kids!!! You have got me almost as excited as you are to see those kids! :leap: I will keep thinking :boy: :girl: for ya! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

She's looking good Allison! You did a great job on her udder too, i'm surprised she didn't put up a fuss!!! Is he bred to your boer buck?? I can't wait to see the kids you get!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

amazing what you can get done when doped up on pain killers!!!!!!!!! :wink:

I knew that it had to get done - so I just did it, then came in and layed down for a bit and now up doing some more homework until I get sick to my stomach again because it was time to take the anti-viral pill again. Usually within about 1 hour of taking it I feel like I am hurling everywhere and everything is spinning.

So Ashley - you said once I shaved she would go into labor - it isn't working yet - so now what?? :shrug: LOL!

Brandi - I went out, got a round bale down - fed the horses, let the bucks and ram out to play, fed the girls, drew blood on 5 girls, put down fresh bedding for the girls, shaved Dora, shaved Daisie Mae's ickies off of her tail, gave Daisie Mae a copper bolus, took pictures, went out and cuddled my does a bit, and then came in - LOL! Can you tell I was trying to keep my mind off of my face?

Kylee - yes she is bred to the boer. So is Boots (50/50 boer sanaan) and possibly Trisha if she stayed pregnant.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

Well, by golly, I think we have a filling udder. It isn't "amazing" yet - but you can sure tell the difference from the pictures yesterday.

The pics yesterday were at about 12pm-1pm. This one that I am posting now was taken at 5:30 am this morning..... so about 17 hours apart.

Am I just wishful thinking or can you see a difference also?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

oh wow look at that! and its evening out too. Sweet


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

I definitely see a difference! :leap: Babies soon!!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*

I see the difference to......babies coming.... :greengrin: :leap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

Well, I am going into :GAAH: mode - I can't stay out of the barn.

At least this time I was able to wait 6.5 hours and I SWEAR her udder is bigger. Her "high" teat is almost level with her "low" teat, the wethers are getting restless and "eyeing" her and if she has anything less then twins in there, I better get a cattle puller because the darn thing is going to be 20# or bigger.

Oh how I need to go back to work so I am not sitting here stewing about it.

She has an amber and whitish discharge. I wiped it off so that I can watch her closer - so we will see.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 144 shaved pics added*



kelebek said:


> So Ashley - you said once I shaved she would go into labor - it isn't working yet - so now what?? :shrug: LOL!


 :ROFL: You just needed to wait a little longer... see!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

Allison I am pulling my hair out with you. If this doe doesn't go very soon I will be bald as a cue ball. We had amber goo for a while yesterday but nothing since. First timers sure are slow at getting things done. Don't they know that when all the signs are there its time to spit them out?
Andi


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

Unfortunately this girl is no where near a first timer - but my milk goat - she milked almost a gallon a day off of only 1 side of her udder - and I just can't wait for more fresh milk!

And not to mention my first babies of the year!!! So I am way more then antsy. However, I do know that today is ONLY 145 so I could have up to 10 more days and then if she still wants to be a booger and try to hold it/them - she will be induced - LOL! No Does Code of Honor here! I will stop that one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

:girl: :boy: .....Changed the order for ya!!! Her udder is really filling! And as I told you it would do...nice and almost even...will get better as she continues to fill. I do hope she goes soon...like before day 150!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

I think that I will be returning to work tomorrow - as they are going to change my medication. Then I will have wednesday off - but depending on how she is, I might skip class in the morning and just run the kids to the Dental appointments and then run back home.

I went out and checked on her about 2 hours ago (I know I know) and I SWEAR it is fuller. I will put her on the milk stand tonight for her grain to be sure though. I was looking at a picture earlier of her when she was in milk last July - ha- she has ALOT of filling to do!!! Especially since they are usually fuller at kidding then 2-3 months past kidding and only being milked. So I think that I have some time. I would just much prefer that I am here when she kids as it is getting pretty darn chilly at night. And the days are only in high 30's low 40's with rain.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

back to the barn for more pictures - LOL! Be back in a few!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... new pics*

Told ya I wasn't seeing things - Its growing before my very eyes!!!

I say she will deliver Wednesday between noon and midnight - anyone else?




























And because I thought for once, you might like to see the other end!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... see see - I am not loosing my mind!*

Tomorrow. :thumb: :boy: :girl:

And your not crazy LOL. I stay down the barn with my girls for hours!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... see see - I am not loosing my mind!*

wednesday is a good guess - I say in the AM


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... see see - I am not loosing my mind!*

I'm going to go with Wednesday in the early morning. And nope, you're not crazy...udder is definately growing!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... see see - I am not loosing my mind!*

This morning I went to the barn and she was laying down and would not get up AT ALL! He just lightly talked to me but didn't care about getting up. So, I made her. I got her up and walked her around. Her udder did not seem any bigger, no leakage, looks very elongated back there.

So I brought her out for her grain - ok tried. Usually I call her, she comes running, and then I open the door and she runs to the milk stand to eat her grain.... WELL this morning, I called her, and she literally ran the other way. I couldn't believe it. So I went in to get her and the booger ran - litterally from me. I had to catch her.

I brought her out, put her on the milk stand. She picked through the grain, but I gave her 1/2 the ration and she maybe MAYBE ate 1 cup of grain. I couldn't believe it.

I could feel the kid/s but they were not moving to much.

When I put her back with the group, she went in but didn't care a thing about the food. So things I think are progressing, but I would have thought that her udder would have grown last night.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 5 days left.... see see - I am not loosing my mind!*

She'll balloon up in no time, her lack of usual appetite is a good sign that she's close...that udder could blow up in minutes, right before your eyes .....she just may give you those babies tomorrow! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

How is she now? lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

Ok smarty pants - Ashley! LOL!

Well, I am at work today.... unfortunately. The new meds are not working any better - still sick to my stomach - but oh well - only a few days left.

Knowing my luck I will come home to kids tonight, or be up all night tonight with no kids to talk about in the morning - LOL!

I am going :hair: here at work not knowing what is going on at home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I do agree with liz...goats are either really loving and want more attention when they are getting closer...or they want to be away from everyone and everything.....she is getting really close now.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I worry about her, since I don't have a place to put her by herself to kid. The boys are in the kidding stall because it is POURING rain and it is sooo muddy out there with no real shelter to keep them from getting sick. I think, if he hasn't kidded when i get home that I will shut her in with her friend that she has been with for 5 years, trisha, into the small area and push every one else under the awning outside..... I hate to - but I didn't even think about doing it this morning since she didn't "grow" anymore overnight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I still say tomorrow - sounds about right for the behavior changes.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

You home yet to update us? :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

Won't be home for another 1 1/2 - 2 hours AGHHHHHH! I usually get home close to 7 pm PST :hair: :hair:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

:ROFL: oh I just LOVE watching Allison stew :ROFL: Do we have any babies yet????


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :angel2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I feel for ya Allison...any new news....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I hope no news means there are babies


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

Nada - Zip - Zilch - not even a full udder AND she is back to scarfing her grain -

So I think I am going to push her out to day 149 I do believe.

Here are pics from tonight - No change that I can see at all in her udder. Kids feel good. Little movement - I think they are settled in.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

So I was looking at photobucket where I can switch back and forth - and I guess it is a bit fuller then last night - but really would have like to have seen more of a change.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

her udder looks like it is filling in nicely. Looks fuller to me - but not sure if I saw pictures from last night or not.  :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I don't know, but I think that her udder looks bigger to me. :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I think she might pass the 150 day. Good luck!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

I do think her udder looks a little bigger to me. Now you know she is going to stay true to the Doe's Code of Honor! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

yep ...very stubborn..... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

nothing new to report - ate this morning!

In a hurry, but talk soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

:hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

How's she doing now????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

my guess was wrong  ok will try to guess again. Lets see........Saturday morning :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 4 days left.... no real change*

Just got back home to the ranch. She is still holding onto them - however, she is REALLY poofy back there. Before she never was poofy. Udder doesn't seem to have changed at all.

I am fixin to go to the barn to feed, so I will take pictures.

I am still thinking Friday - 149 - but knowing my luck it will be saturday night during my father's 60th birthday party!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

sweet!! cant wait to see pictures


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

ok - back from barn - she is doing great - eating away. Looking at the pictures and grabbing her udder - she seems to be fuller - but it is going to the foreudder area, not so much the back area - but definately bigger! I will take pics of the front of the udder tomorrow.

I also checked - Snow who is due in 30 days with Joe's kids - her udder has doubled in the last week - so would it be silly to shave it now as it is a HAIRY mess! You can't see much because of the hair - but there is a good bit there when you grab it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

oh yes it has filled in quite a bit. :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

She looks to have filled more and more with each pic you post  and you know they ALWAYS have them at the precise moment you don't want them to :roll:

As for Snow... I don't see how shaving her now and then touching her up again closer to her kidding date would hurt anything :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

I'm thinking she ment silly to take a picture of it since it is a hairy mess :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

I have to say that I can see why she's your milking doe!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

This girl was giving close to if not a gallon a day last summer off of ONE side of her udder and fast easy milker!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*



StaceyRoop said:


> I'm thinking she ment silly to take a picture of it since it is a hairy mess :shrug:


oooooooooo......... :doh: Sorry... brain still isn't working very well :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2.5 days left.... getting poofy!*

Brandi - what do you mean still - LOL! :ROFL:

So Dora is doing well - poofy, eating, and B*(&()!!!!

Here is her pics from this morning.... was in a hurry cause of something else - will post about that in a sec....




























I am thinking tonight or tomorrow morning - but we will see. Course it is snowing again here and sticking. Woke up to about 3 inches of nasty wet snow!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2 days left.... still nothing*

To bad about the snow!

but I am with you! I think tonight or tomorrow... her udder sure does seems to be increasing.  babies soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2 days left.... still nothing*

Late tonite or early in the morning......her udder is really changing and the poofiness to her cha cha means she's getting close! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2 days left.... still nothing*

I forgot to mention - it would be great if she had them, as that way Hemi would have others to play with!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 2 days left.... still nothing*

:leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 2 days left.... still nothing*

And yet - still nothing!

I went out and checked on her and on Hemi last night about 12-12:30 - as I woke up - sat straight up and paniced that something was wrong (must have been dreaming). So I threw on my bunny suit - NOTHING

This morning - NOTHING - but I didn't give her her grain either this morning so she is TICKED! Last night i put her on the stand and gave her grain (mind you the boys broke her feed bucket when they got loose the other night) and so after her grain was gone - she went ahead and TORE OFF the bucket - so nothin gto put grain in this morning. So she is mad at me for sure. I also shaved her a bit more last night.

This morning she was just mad - but no change really - maybe a bit in the udder and a little poofier - but not streaming or anything - KILLING ME!!!!!!! :hair: :hair:

Last night -


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 1 day left.... And STILL nothing*

Crazy goat! Just induce her. :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Dora - 1 day left.... And STILL nothing*

Her udder looks a lot fuller to me! Maybe it just the picure tho..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - 1 day left.... And STILL nothing*

wow...she is really filling that udder.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - 1 day left.... And STILL nothing*

Udder is even bigger today - 150 - tail was arched a bit. Wasn't sure if I was feeling a left ligament or if that was a muscle - :shrug:

She had some amber discharge yesterday - just a hint of it - and today had a hint of clear discharge, and tail was WET!!!

So just watching her and keeping an eye out. She is not talking at all, and usually she screams for me - so some changes are happening.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150......still nothing*

I am terrible at this guessing stuff - i was wrong again. oh well


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150......still nothing*

Please excuse the pens - today is one of the first decent days so I get to clean today and put new bedding down.....

They were so happy to get out of the covered area. It has been raining and snowing the past week again.

I can't wait till spring when we get the front loader up to get everything cleaned up and open up the girls to the big area.

24 hours ago she was NOT holding her tail like this - and her udder is almost super tight!!! Maybe this weekend?? :hair: :shrug: :hair: :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150......still nothing*

she looks to have dropped too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

she is very pretty ..I like her....she definitely has made ..some body changes...looks alot closer now... :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

She does look close! Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

If not late tonite the surely tomorrow! Her tail head is "relaxed"...and her udder is bigger..teats look filled as well. Hoping she has that girl and boy in there for ya!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

Well it is 8:42 pm and I checked on her a bit ago and NOTHING - she is killing me. I put her in the boy's stall and the boys are out in the horse pen, but with night fall and no real shelter in the horse pen she is going to have to go back in with the girls so that I can put the boys away for the night.

:hair: I need a buck pen :hair:

She is standing - doesn't want to lay down - but can tell that she has cause she has shavings on her side and udder.

Udder is tight - like super tight - and she has a little "snot" coming out the back (she has had that since yesterday I think it was)


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

Sounds like you will have babies very soon. Maybe tomorrow morning?????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

I dont have a kidding stall yet........but I will! shhh if I dont them i have a makeshift one available -- again shhh dont tell brothers, must have kidding stalls done before late April!

Dora please stop messing with your mama!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

Well, she is back out with the herd - and doing fine. She is such a booger and I really think she is waiting for me to go back to work on Monday to spit them out - little booger!

Will let you know if I find anything in the middle of the night or in the morning


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... pics added - early labor?*

 is on - we have labor!!!

It is 12:30 am and she is staring at the wall and usually she will not let me touch her sides and she wants me to scratch them. She is so puffy in the back your cant even see the vaginal opening. Her medial line on her udder is gone it is so tight and when I stand next to her she wraps her head around my leg so I can't leave her.

She is chasing everyone else away from her corner and flailing her lip up. She is definately in labor.

I am going to watch a movie and keep an eye on her!!

Hopefully I will not fall asleep!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

2:05 am 3/1 day 151 -

Dora is streaming and if I sit down in the doe area, she comes over and pushes her head against me for lovins. She doesn't want my going anywhere and she will not allow anyone else by me.

PS Trinity - due in 6 weeks was standing watching Dora and I could see her whole right side moving. I really think it was her babies that I saw as it was not breathing.

Here is Dora at 9pm










And Dora 5 hours later at 2 am










Going to go get a bit of sleep so I can get up at 4 and check on her.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Ohhhh babies yet?! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

4:05 am -

Just checked on her, she is laying down. The "snot" extends from her cha cha to the ground now when she got up.

Back to bed for a bit longer.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Wow, babies soon! I'll say a prayer for a safe delivery :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

babies soon :dance:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Surely she's kidded by now?? :coffee2:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Babies soon! Babies soon!!!!!! Can't wait to see them!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Came in to make  She is squatting to pee - nothing comes out - flailing her lip alot

Yet - LOOKING for food - LOL!

Well, I put on a pot of coffee, going to bring the dogs in, turn the boys loose in the buck pen, and move her into the boy's pen so I can feed the other girls. Then get my homework and sit in the barn.

Hopefully not much longer, as I need a nap!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Seems like we should see babies by now! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Babies soon!  Hopefully she will be finished soon so you can get some rest :ZZZ: Come on Dora!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

Babies yet??? :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 150...... I believe we have labor!!!*

got her moved into the horse stall where the boys are if it is raining or at night. There is fresh bedding in there - but she is not to happy about it - well until I gave her some alfalfa pellets - LOL Always thinking about her tummy~

She is squatting every 2 minutes and seems like she might be pushing a bit also. Thing that worries me is that she will do this, then turn around and look, smell, and call everytime - like she thinks she had it and it didn't come out.....

Would you all go in and check - or just watch her for a while?

She is not straining, not screaming, and DEFINATELY will not lay down.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am...... She is almost ready to deliver*

Seems like she's just getting really close to me. I'd wait and watch.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am...... She is almost ready to deliver*

Yep, sounds like she's getting ready. Hopefully she'll lay down by the time she's ready to get going, but i'm sure she'll do just fine. I once had a doe that wouldn't lay down until the last 8 minutes of the delivery. She had a healthy doeling without any problems.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am...... She is almost ready to deliver*

Good news and bad news -

She delivered - 2 bucklings, 1 doeling - doeling is the only one that made it - on my way back out - will tell more in a few.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

Oh no- sorry about your losses :hug: Hope the doeling continues to do well


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

:hug: I'm sorry for your loss.Hope all is well with your little doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

So sorry Allison :hug: I hope the doeling as well as Dora are strong and recovering from the birth.Will be watching for your update. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

Well, I have been up for the better part of the night and at 7 am, I knew we were getting close. She was trying to pee alot but nothing was coming out and pushing. She would immediately turn around sniff all over and call - but nothing was there. I knew in my heart something was wrong.

I got the boys out with the horses, fed everyone and moved her into the stall. I brought out a chair and my homework (yah like I was going to get ANYTHING done!)

Well first one finally presented a hoof - one single upside down hoof. Oh *^*& here we go - only ever had 1 doe position wrong and that was a head with no hooves.

So I went in to see what was going on. I could feel the second hoof way in there - but it was pushed back. But then I could feel all kinds of other things also.... wasn't sure what belonged to who.....

Got the second leg pulled forward and all the way extended - not moving at all. Finally realized - oh (*%* we got a butt - not a head. Tried to push in and turn - was not happening. Got it faced down now just backwards....

Finally it was out - dead - a chocolate buckling 6# 11.8 oz Unbilical cord looked a little herniated.

About 5 minutes later another hoof - a single hoof - NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! looked - ok there is a nose and a hoof - SIDEWAYS - ok I can deal with this. Went in and tried to find the other hoof - no go. Noticed that the mouth was completely white and tongue white. Eyes closed. I knew. My heart sunk. Helped her get this one out - umbilical cord was torn into the skin - so there was a tear in the abdomin

Dead - red buckling - 7# 13.6 oz

I was heart broken - but knew that I could feel a third - I don't think I have EVER prayed so hard in my life. As I was helping her with the last one that was born - I look up and a BUBBLE--- Thank GOD! Maybe this one will live! It came flying out - suprised without a broken neck (mom still never layed down)

Pulled the sack off and started rubbing - SHE SCREAMED!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh I was so happy!!!!

A little doeling - chocolate and white - sire's floppy ears - 7# 1.3 oz

She was a little week in the backend - but looking around for the nipple. Finally stood after about 10-15minutes, but always alert and talking.

So although my bucklings didn't make it, at least I have 1 live kid, and a cutie. But I am so glad that I was there - hard telling what would have happened if I wasn't. I very easily could have lost them all.

Dora is doing great - passing the placenta, has warm molassas, alfalfa pellets, hay, and stole - yes STOLE my banana!!! So she is doing well, and as soon as the doeling is up and dry, we will get her coat on her and do a "fashion" show..... LOL!

One thing I will say - EVERYONE - learn the kidding positions, know them like the back of your hands and don't be afraid to go in if something in your gut tells you you need to....


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

I'm so glad that you had a survivor, and a doeling at that! I'm really sorry about the boys...  I know the feeling..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

Allison, I am so sorry you lost those bucklings, but the doeling sounds healthy and a fighter!

Those boys were likely tangled so bad that the cord tore before the delivery, you did very well and Thank God you were there to help her. Now....you'll have a job ahead of you with milking her to even up that udder. I hope that the doeling continus to thrive ray:

Big hugs and now....go take a nap!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

Sorry the boys didn't make it but at least you kept your cool and got the doe kid out alive. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*



> STOLE my banana!!


 that is so cute :ROFL:

I am sorry you lost some kids....

you did a wonderful job.....you saved 2 lives....mom and a precious baby girl.... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

I'm so sorry about the boys Allison. :hug: Hopefully that doeling will thrive though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

The one side is practically leaking milk, but the other, I can't get a thing out of - I am going to let the little one nurse, and then I am going to milk out a bunch of colostrum for the freezer.

If is so funny - the one teat is almost touching the ground - could you imagine is both sides were functioning normally??? The doeling didn't even have to stand for her first suckling - she just crawled over to the tap. :ROFL:

Ashley, did you change your phone number??? Tried to call you, but I must have an old #

Liz, I totally did not program your number in my phone like a dummy

Brandi - you are in soooo much trouble - Ms. You better call me and you don't answer.

Stacey - THANK YOU for calling me back! It really put me at ease!!

My husband kept telling me that - hunny thank goodness you were there - you could have lost them all!!! He didn't want to ask me about the bag that went to the garage garbage cans - he let me tell him when I was ready.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*

Oh man, i'm sorry to hear that Allison, but congrats on the girl! If nothing else, you gained very good experience!! And a doeling! Congrats! Yeah, gosh, if you weren't there you very well could have lost the mother and all kids. Thank goodness. Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered - good and bad - pg 10*





































MOM - come on!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

She sure is a pretty little girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

she is beautiful......what a precious little girl....  :hug: :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Oh, she is so darn cute!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

She's a doll, Is her daddy a boer?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Yah, sire is 90% Boer 10% Spanish. Mom is Alpine with a bit of boer and a hint of Nubian

Thanks everyone for putting up with this thread - We are done now until April!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

We didn't "put up " with anything!! lol....I know I enjoyed seeing Dora's progress! And now you know she is totally capable of having more than one baby, which BTW, she is adorable! Now Hemi has playmate :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Congratulations on the little doeling, shes such a cute little girl. I am so sorry about the boys, they were just not meant to be this time around.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Adorable little doeling. So sorry about the boys, though!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Congrats on getting a beautiful baby girl. I am so sorry about the boys.  :hug: You did a wonderful job though!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Oh my what a kidding you just went through. Thank goodness you were there. Because you were you have a survivor. And what a beauty she is!  Sorry about the boys... but it culd have been worse. You did great and I am sure Dora appreciates it very much. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Allison when you described her I didnt imagine her being that cute  What a doll!

So sorry I missed your call but so glad I felt the need to check my phone during church (the sermon too  LOL)!

Congratulations on the doeling, so happy to hear she is doing well. You have a good hubby there :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

As I told you on the phone... I am so SO sorry! We were working on getting my cage finished and I didn't have my phone on me 

I am so sorry about the two little boys...  But that little girl is GORGEOUS!  It is definitely a good thing that you were there or you could have possibly lost all three of them. She is just the cutest thing though!!!!! Now Hemi has a playmate! :clap: I will need TONS of pics of them playing when the little Doelings gets to bouncing around good :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

:hug: for you and Dora. Sorry for the losses. Enjoy your beauty :thumbup: to you & momma.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Sorry to hear of your loss, but I am thankful you were able to be there. Beautiful little girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Allison, how is Dora's doeling doing? I hope that she is well and that she found a buddy in Hemi :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Nova is doing awesome and loves to explore when i bring momma out to the milkstand for her grain (will start milking her tomorrow)

The one side of Dora's udder is completely gone - non existent. Nova tries to suck on it - nothing, I try to squirt milk out - nothing. You can feel the scar tissue and it is tiny compared to the other side full of milk!

There is a slight problem though - she still has not passed the last of her udder. If it is still hanging in the morning I am going to tie something to it and hope it works out during the day, Vet said to give her more time before oxy. I put slight resistence on it tonight and more came out, but we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

I have a doe that is kind of slow to get rid of the placenta, but it eventually comes out on its own. My vet says just wait and don't worry.

Congrats on the girl, sorry for the boys. Sounds like you did an excellent job under the circumstances, I think some Hero music is called for here. So, hugs from PA :hug: good job!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

Thanks Di - I really Really like Nova, so I will not be to heart broken if she doesn't sell - LOL!

She has such a roman nose - it is amazingly cute! And she is a snuggler.

I am expecting them (Nova and Hemi) to start playing in the next couple days. Nova "stole" Hemi's sleeping spot last night, and Auntie Trisha made sure NO ONE got to Nova. It was way cute - but you could tell that Hemi was NOT happy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dora - Day 151 am - delivered- good and badpg 10, pics pg 11*

New pictures of Nova that I took last night!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....that is the cuties little face ......congrats...really nice kid there.... :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just ADORABLE!!!  And I really LOVE the name! :thumbup:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the doeling, sorry you lost the bucklings though but it's a good thing you were there though!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh what a cutie!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not know how i missed this, but I am sorry that you lost those boys, but Ike you said, if you had not been there you would of lost a lot more then the two. 

I tell you that baby is just way to cute. Congratulations. I thought she was cute all wet but man is she adorable all clean and dry. :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am wondering if she is going to redden up like her sire or if she is going to keep the brown roaning coloring that she has. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a stylish little thing


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

She's adorable! I love those spots! I might just have to kidnap her to come play with my little newborn buckling Eddie.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on over and get her - she will be an AWESOME milker (probobly!)


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

She is precious..don't cha luv them babies.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Dora finally passed the placenta tonight. I got her all cleaned, as Nova had a second helping of dinner. After she was done nursing again, I milked out 4 cups of milk and she STILL had more milk - all this from one side. The other is completely dead and cold.

So two full long feedings from her daughter, me taking 4 cups and she still had milk - Now I remember WHY I  this doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nova is just precious. It is a shame that Dora's udder went the way it did, it's possible that she may have had mastitis in the "dead" side long befre you got her...but WOW it is awesome that her production hasn't slacked in her good side!


----------

